# New Tank Start and Algae



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't dose co2 or EI, so I don't know about that, but I do endorse starting with a lower photoperiod. My last tank I started with 6 hours and ramped to 10.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I suffer from diatoms due to silicates in the tap since I've moved to my newest location... Once I realized that I went all out for all my tanks with EI and a 10 hour photo period. It's the only way for me to get plants growing faster than diatom trimming.... I'm going to attempt phosguard in a tank and standard flourish in another see which works best. So it really depends on circumstances which works best for you. I'd advise lower dosage first so you can see if you'll get algae as you move doses up. I'm far from an expert, my focus has always been my fish but I have had planted tanks for years lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yeshuaschosen (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi!
I just cycled a planted 10 gallon tank.I kept my lights on timers from day light until dark.I use co2 daily and have tons of fast growing plants inside and floating.It cycled with no issues in 6 weeks which was painfully hard to endure.Lol

I'd like to add the only time I decreased my lights was while I was cycling my new planted tank ,to build up the nitrite bacteria .My ammonia bacteria built up fast but the nitrites were slow to show up.When they did show up they climbed fast and went to 5 .I had to do a water change once to lower them(You want them below 5-they can stall the cycle if they climb to 5) 
I'd read nitrite bacteria don't like light so I turned my lights on 4 hrs a day and turned the timers off.I shut off the co2 and plugged a heater in because they like it hot.My tank cycled in a few days after I did all this .It was ready for fish so I ordered some.For 2-3 days in a row I added ammonia and in 12 hrs I had zero ammonia and nitrites .My nitrates went sky high when it cycled and I did a big water change to get rid of them.I was careful not to vacuum the gravel bed or mess with my sponge filter.My nitrates are at a 5 now. I added fish this week and all is fine.I went full speed ahead up until the last week.That was done in order to boost my nitrites and it worked.


----------

